# Its a rollercoaster



## spirit&light (Jan 21, 2012)

I started grad school a year and a half ago. My IBS symptoms kicked into full gear as I began juggling work, internship, marriage and part time grad school. I have always been a healthy person, didn't get strep throat until i worked with children at the age of 22. I rarely have the flu and had no major health issues until now. I deal with stomach pain/bloating/nausea/acid reflux on a daily basis. I'm a big whiner so everyone at school and work know I have "stomach problems". I'm on 9 medications, some are prn but geez! I hate taking meds. At first, I thought I had this thing under control but the medication the GI doctor gave me caused me to have an anal fissure and I felt like I was giving birth every time I went to the bathroom, would dread it. Then I stopped taking that med and switched GI doctors. I was really hoping this doctor would acknowledge my pain, how this thing has interpreted my life. She was no different. She prescribed over the counter meds for acid reflux and miralax for constipation. It was not enough, I have to be on the go all the time and was still have bad symptoms. Of course, she wanted to see me again but no available appts for another month and then charge me another huge co pay. So I went to my PCP, I felt very hopeful that her "cocktail of meds" would ease my pain. That was last Monday, Not sure what happened but this weekend has been awful. I think I took a prn I shouldn't have taken. I have no idea what to eat either, I feel so sick to my stomach all the time! I wanted to quit school because of this mess, everyone tells me i've come too far to quit. My doctor put me on some strong meds to help me cope with IBS and life in general. Sometimes I just feel like not caring about anything anymore.


----------



## iamkinghenry (Jan 15, 2012)

List the tests you've had done so maybe people here can advise of other things you should have checked. I would also list the medication because you probably are taking an antacid and anticholinergics which didn't really do anything for me.I had a lot of tests done.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/149169-my-story-with-gastrointestinal-problems/page__p__854326#entry854326Start with blood work and stool samples for Ova and Parasites (at least 3) then go from there. Those tests are simple so don't waste time suffering because your problem might be treatable.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## spirit&light (Jan 21, 2012)

iamkinghenry said:


> List the tests you've had done so maybe people here can advise of other things you should have checked. I would also list the medication because you probably are taking an antacid and anticholinergics which didn't really do anything for me.I had a lot of tests done.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/149169-my-story-with-gastrointestinal-problems/page__p__854326#entry854326Start with blood work and stool samples for Ova and Parasites (at least 3) then go from there. Those tests are simple so don't waste time suffering because your problem might be treatable.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## spirit&light (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for your suggestions, I have had a barium enema and bloodwork done that did not result in any findings.I currently take the followingMiralax: when constipated but not on a daily basisDesipirmine: when diarrheaPrilosec: twice daily for acid refluxKristalose: every day stool softener (unless diarrhea)Valium: anxiety and to relax stomach areaI take a few other meds for issues not directly related to my IBS.I'm usually the IBS-C type but I took Miralax the other day when I shouldn't have (was taking Kristalose too and wasn't constipated) and I have been sick for 3 days with diarrhea/stomach cramps/burping/gas/nausea. I put myself on clear liquid diet, guess I'll stay on it for a few days.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

spirit&light said:


> thanks for your suggestions, I have had a barium enema and bloodwork done that did not result in any findings.I currently take the followingMiralax: when constipated but not on a daily basisDesipirmine: when diarrheaPrilosec: twice daily for acid refluxKristalose: every day stool softener (unless diarrhea)Valium: anxiety and to relax stomach areaI take a few other meds for issues not directly related to my IBS.I'm usually the IBS-C type but I took Miralax the other day when I shouldn't have (was taking Kristalose too and wasn't constipated) and I have been sick for 3 days with diarrhea/stomach cramps/burping/gas/nausea. I put myself on clear liquid diet, guess I'll stay on it for a few days.


Suprised that you would take valium. That seems like an outdated drug for anxiety. I have had some success with anti spasmodic med when things are real bad. Sounds like stress is really wiping you out. Hope you can get things under control.


----------



## iamkinghenry (Jan 15, 2012)

You need to get the stool samples done and your PCP should be able to order them. Make sure to tell them Ova and Parasites.If those samples are negative then maybe an endoscopy, my doctor did one to make sure my stomach was ok (I guess). I also had 2 MRIs (1 with contrast) on my abdomen so maybe these too if you are having pain there.Some meds will make you feel down in the dumps. If you don't think they are helping then I won't take them (try talking to your doctor first).Try to eat bland food (like white rice, grilled chicken, water, white bread, and that's pretty much it) so you will feel better. Hang in there and keep pushing to get tests done.


----------

